# Shooting turkey with rage broadheads



## riverrat424

I was wondering if anyone has shot a turkey with the rage broadheads. this is my first year trying to shoot a turkey with my bow. Just wondering if anyone had advice about broadheads or anything any tips would be appreciated thnks


----------



## deathfromabove

riverrat424 said:


> I was wondering if anyone has shot a turkey with the rage broadheads. this is my first year trying to shoot a turkey with my bow. Just wondering if anyone had advice about broadheads or anything any tips would be appreciated thnks


 
2 blade rage got-r-done on this mature tom......









You asked for advice.........*PRACTICE*.........you are going from hitting a paper plate target for deer.......to a golf ball size target for turkey.....

let me tell you from experience this aint easy.....


----------



## Ack

Rage heads work great for birds....I have taken 3 birds with them and will continue to use them when the Bullheads aren't nocked on the string. 










Not sure if you have read this thread but you may pick up a thing or two from it..........http://michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=228905


----------



## riverrat424

ya i have been practicing iv been shooting in a winter league for 10 weeks now this winter. Iv also been with my brother in law that has shot few turkeys behind my house. i know the target is small at a turkey but i just think with a shotgun it is to easy.


----------



## hoytshooter4

Do you guys keep the same poundage as with your deer hunting set up or do you lower it down to more like 45 or 50lbs?


----------



## deathfromabove

Dude that is a myth......use wide expandible broadheads and keep your KE up there.........feathers are tough and will stop most any arrow with expandibles.......

You will be surprised at how few pass throughs you get.......but that is just my experience......ACK has killed 2 to my 1.........it will be interesting to hear his thoughts......

I'm shooting 29" axis @ 70#


----------



## Ack

deathfromabove said:


> Dude that is a myth......use wide expandible broadheads and keep your KE up there.........feathers are tough and will stop most any arrow with expandibles.......
> 
> You will be surprised at how few pass throughs you get.......but that is just my experience......ACK has killed 2 to my 1.........it will be interesting to hear his thoughts......
> 
> I'm shooting 29" axis @ 70#


Sorry my friend, but it's 3 to your 1 ....two with a 2-blade and one with a 3-blade. Don't bother lowering your poundage, the more KE the better off you'll be. 

I am shooting a 28.25" Maxima 350 at 62 lbs and have only had one complete pass-thru (the bird in the pic above).....but he was at only 10 yards too!


----------



## HunterHawk

any big cutting diameter broadhead should do the trick..and i agree.. here in southern michigan at least.. hunting turkeys with a gun is too easy:evilsmile


----------



## hoytshooter4

Thanks guys! good to hear I won't have to change anything!


----------



## Jet08

HunterHawk said:


> any big cutting diameter broadhead should do the trick..and i agree.. here in southern michigan at least.. hunting turkeys with a gun is too easy:evilsmile


Man I must be missing something:lol::lol::lol: I am gonna have to follow you guys into the woods!


----------



## Jet08

I have a high poundage bow, with heavy arrows naturally. I shoot two blade rage for deer, do you guys recomend 2 or 3 blade for turkeys??? Which will give me the best chance of a no pass through (man that seems weird to say)


----------



## don

I like 3 blades myself for birds. 3 with Spitfires and had two pass thrus even with those at 60 lbs. I picked up some Gobbler Getters, same as the Spitfires but with a more blunt tip to see how they perform. If I'm not satisfied I will go with the 3 blade Rage. And fail that, I won't be embarrased to break out the 20 gauge. I hunt the late season, after everyone else has killed the easy ones, educated the rest, and/or simply given up. They never come easy in my neck of the woods, bow or gun, but thats the way I've always done it, and I like it.


----------



## Ack

Jet08 said:


> I have a high poundage bow, with heavy arrows naturally. I shoot two blade rage for deer, do you guys recomend 2 or 3 blade for turkeys??? Which will give me the best chance of a no pass through (man that seems weird to say)


Don't over-think things....the two blade Rage will work fine, pass-thru or not. Just be sure your shot placement is on and he will go down. :coolgleam


----------



## deathfromabove

Ack said:


> Don't over-think things....the two blade Rage will work fine, pass-thru or not. Just be sure your shot placement is on and he will go down. :coolgleam


Spot on........


Practice.....Practice.....Practice......especially from your tent in the kneeling/sitting position.....

I have put a few holes in my Matrix at the heat of the moment........and i don't mean the shoot through netting......lol


----------



## Jet08

deathfromabove said:


> Spot on........
> 
> 
> Practice.....Practice.....Practice......especially from your tent in the kneeling/sitting position.....
> 
> I have put a few holes in my Matrix at the heat of the moment........and i don't mean the shoot through netting......lol


:lol: I can see that happening haha. I am excited cuz this will be a new opertunity, but I am nervous about not retreiving a bird. If it flies after the hit? Just try to keep an eye on it???


----------



## riverrat424

i am shooting the new bowtech snyper at prolly 56 lbs with vapor hunter series carbon arrows i think i am gonna order some rage 3 blades tonight. hunting out of pop blind. hoping that will get the job done on a turkey what u guys think?


----------



## don

Most definitely do the job if you do yours. Good luck with the stick and string.


----------



## duckbuster808

Jet08 said:


> I have a high poundage bow, with heavy arrows naturally. I shoot two blade rage for deer, do you guys recomend 2 or 3 blade for turkeys??? Which will give me the best chance of a no pass through (man that seems weird to say)


If you are afraid of pass through just get the Turkey Tearrors.....They supposedly prevent pass through....
I purchased them and I'm going to give em a try this year...They look pretty lethal....


----------



## Jet08

duckbuster808 said:


> If you are afraid of pass through just get the Turkey Tearrors.....They supposedly prevent pass through....
> I purchased them and I'm going to give em a try this year...They look pretty lethal....


DB let me know how these fly if you get a chance to shoot them


----------



## deathfromabove

Jet08 said:


> :lol: I can see that happening haha. I am excited cuz this will be a new opertunity, but I am nervous about not retreiving a bird. If it flies after the hit? Just try to keep an eye on it???


I know what you mean......the tom i shot last year flew off with the arrow a short distance before piling up.....in mid air........they are strong birds....

shot placement ......shot placement....shot placement......marginal shots will result in a lost bird.........been there dun that...


----------

